
'The difficulty is the point': teaching students how to really read - stevedonovan
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/dec/24/the-difficulty-is-the-point-teaching-spoon-fed-students-how-to-really-read
======
kjrose
I couldn’t agree more. When I was a grad student I got admonished for marking
students too hard on their math quizzes even though their answers weren’t just
wrong they showed a complete lack of understanding of the basic math
fundamentals required to answer the question. (Putting the height of a person
was a negative number, etc)

I would give them a 0 on the question and I was told I should give them part
marks for putting anything down.

------
Myrmornis
One view that I’ve seen in people under 30 is that if they’re not provided
with a clear set of checkboxes lighting the path to success then the failure
to provide those checkboxes is itself a form of bias or elitism, because it
increases the subjective component of evaluation, and this results in the
current incumbents favoring others of their own socio-ethnic-gender
background.

~~~
cardamomo
What do you think about this view? What is an alternative to this view that
responds to under-30s' critical stance toward subjective evaluation?

